# My Network Adapter Won't Work



## dainbramage47 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey, I'm having a problem with my network adapter. When I plug it into my computer, the Found New Hardware wizard says "an error occurred during the installation of the device. A device attached to the system is not functioning."

Then after I installed the drivers from the CD, it didn't show up in the wireless network monitor (I'm using a linksys), so I checked it out in the Device Manager. There was a yellow exclamation mark on it, and I went to properties to see what was wrong. It told me, "this device is not configured properly (Code 1)" and it prompted me to reinstall the driver.

However, after I opened up the hardware update wizard and pinpointed the driver's location, it said that it could not find a better driver than what I have installed. I have tried messing with the registry, getting newer drivers, and actually getting a different network adapter. Nothing has worked, so I am really at a loss right now.

Any suggestions or advice would be very appreciated. I don't want to reinstall Windows!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable the on-board driver on the motherboard, and install the NIC you purchased. Install it's drivers and let's see this after a reboot.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.




I'd like to see this after the reboot.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dainbramage47 (Apr 22, 2008)

There is only one device right now, but if I show hidden devices; there are more.
The Linksys is the one that shows up normally, and it has a yellow circle with a ! in it.

The rest are:
Direct Parallel
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
RAS Async Adapter
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
-These ones don't have a red X or a yellow circle.

And now, after following your advice in the command prompt, my computer won't boot up.
It hangs on the first screen. I can't even get into BIOS. Wow. If you can help me at this point, go for it. I think now I'm going to be forced to reinstall...


----------



## dainbramage47 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok nevermind about that. It started up after a long time. (30 minutes)

When I type in the ipconfig /all code, it says: "Windows IP Configuration"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem is that you have no network hardware drivers installed. You need to find the correct drivers on the manufacturer's website and install them first.


----------

